# What did you catch



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Did anyone have any luck I just wet my line and didn't see anything caught.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

I didn't even get to wet the line! Did go to Dick's and buy a freshwater license, so I can chase some smallmouth bass in May, largemouths in June. Getting psyched for 04/19 at IRI, but keeping a close eye on the weather... Have a feeling that this is going to be the Spring that wasn't!


----------

